# Drive belt tensioner bolt sheared off



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

rejesterd said:


> I'm really hating this car right now..
> 
> After finally replacing the water pump and preparing to put a new drive belt on, the tensioner bolt head sheared off when I was trying to loosen it to remove the key I put in the hole (to keep the tensioner from returning back to its normal position as I was replacing the belt). Is this something I can drill and extract with an ez-out?


If I understand correctly, the bolt on the idler wheel broke? For that, my first thought is to replace the entire tensioner unit. Or was it a bolt mounting the tensioner to the engine?

Any chance you can post a pic?

If you try to repair it, if it's just the bolt holding the idler wheel on the tensioner, it might be easier to remove the tensioner from the car and get it on a drill press.

Doug

.


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, I ordered a new tensioner. I just hope I can actually remove the current one. The mounting bolt hasn't budged yet.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I found its good to not just pull on the tensioner when letting tension off, but to kind of pivot it instead. I can definitely see how the bolt could shear (I thought I’d shear mine)

I think you could use an easy out, it’s in aluminum and should release somewhat easy I’d think.


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

I was able to crack the lower mounting bolt loose, so just have to wait until the new tensioner arrives and hopefully this friggin' job will be done with.


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Just updating this thread to say that the new tensioner installed fine. The mounting bolt requires a size 14 E-torx socket. The tensioner can be loosened with a 12-point 19mm socket and a long breaker bar. I'm waiting a few days before I update my coolant leak thread, as I don't want to jinx it  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## smiley (Jun 12, 2016)

[emoji106]


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

When I’m dealing with that tensioner I never pin it. I just put the right E socket on the bolt on the tensioner pulley and treat it like every other tensioner I’ve ever dealt with. These tensioners are expensive too.


----------

